# Libre 2 Alarms Not working



## Emma17 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi

Can anyone help a girl from going mad! 

I have recently started using the libre 2 but for the love of me, I can't get the alarms to work.  I have a Huawei P Smart 2019 and as far as I can see, I have given permission to every thing I can see and to be fair I would give a kidney for it to work.  
I spoke to Abbott and they were really helpful but not sure it was the right instructions for my phone.  

Can anyone help me....its driving me round the bend. 

Thank you


----------



## Bexlee (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi @Emma17 maybe an obvious question. Did you start it with your phone or the reader? You only get alarms on the device you started it with. And 2nd obvious question. You’ve given permissions - on phone ? Are alarms switched on ??? Hope you get it sorted as the alarms are helpful


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2021)

Sorry you are having trouble getting the alarms to work @Emma17 

Is your model on the ‘approved’ list?


----------

